# Solved: How to center the web page?



## tommary0517 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi friends,
I am new to web design but I have done something already for a couple of people.
I still do not understand how to center the page so that when different size monitors see it, have the page centered.
I tried setting the percentage on the left side, on my monitor, but when vied on larger ones it is not good looking anymore. I use dreamweaver 8 to work.
What then?
Thank you friends
Tommy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you use a table or CSS 

you should be able to set up the table to centre

align = "centre"


----------



## tommary0517 (Mar 22, 2006)

No, I use Css.
Actally I made the page in Fireworks and then I put it into a layer with Css.
Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.granneman.com/webdev/coding/css/centertables/


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi tommary0517

Have a look at the code I posted in this thread. I have centered a content div in the code - should let you see how to do it in CSS 

Jay


----------



## tommary0517 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you so much guys, both your solutions work fine, 
You are great .
Tommy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: 
Would you now mark this thread solved - which you have the power to do from your first post.
goto 
Thread tools>
Tick - Mark Solved

Thanks :up:


----------

